# Battery dies and then starts again hours later.



## 2001NissanPathfinder (Jan 21, 2007)

Car is at the dealership now.  Second time for this issue.  I sit in my car for about 10 mins with engine off and accessories on.  Common thing is the headlights have always been left on by accident or auto feature.  Go to start car after 10 mins and it is just about dead, just enough to get my windows up.  I come out at lunch time and car starts right up and runs fine.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## triniwasp (May 28, 2008)

2001NissanPathfinder said:


> Car is at the dealership now.  Second time for this issue.  I sit in my car for about 10 mins with engine off and accessories on.  Common thing is the headlights have always been left on by accident or auto feature.  Go to start car after 10 mins and it is just about dead, just enough to get my windows up.  I come out at lunch time and car starts right up and runs fine.
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


Had a similar issue with my folks '04 Altima. In this instance it all boiled down to crappy battery cables and connections. Corrosion under the wire insulation, missed by the dealer techs and myself. Replacing both battery cables did the trick.


----------



## AnOldBiker (Nov 17, 2014)

Had the same issue on a Tacoma a few years back. Had it at the dealership and they said they found the issue, here's the bill. Had the truck run in their parking area for 15 minutes, shut it off and nothing worked. After an hour, it started and I went home with my money in hand. 

Over that weekend, I was chasing possible issues and found out something hit my cable and somehow screwed it up. When I split the cable open, I found out when the engine compartment got hot, the cable relaxed and the cable separated enough to loose contact. When it cooled, the ends connected and it started. 

One new cable fixed the problem. Really check the cables and ends.


----------

